
Yahoo RealEstate Launches Foreclosure Resource Center With RealityTrac - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/05/yahoo-realestate-launches-foreclosure-resource-center-with-realitytrac/
======
far33d
Finally someone is going to try to put the late-night "get all the information
you need to buy a forclosure home" informercials out of business.

